# ISO Iranian recipe, Kube (?)



## Clienta (Jan 28, 2008)

I had dinner at a Mediterranean restaurant, Olivia's here in Isla Mujeres, MX. The owners are from Israel & had a special that was a favorite dish of theirs from Iran. I think they said it was Kube or Kuba it was meatballs surrounded by semolina dough then fried & served in a beet sauce with beets over cousous. It was very flavorful & delicious. I have been trying to find a recipe on the internet for the dish but I haven't had any luck...anyone have a recipe to share? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 30, 2008)

Just taking a guess - perhaps the dish you are referring to is Kibbee (or Kibbi) and the "semolina dough" was actually bulgar wheat. If I remember correctly - this is of Lebanese origin ... but maybe their beet sauce (never saw that before) might be an Iranian version.

Google on the phrases "kibbee recipe" and "Iranian kibbee recipe" and you should get some ideas.


----------



## Jikoni (May 26, 2008)

*ISO TNT Iranian dishes*

I am reading a book 'Not without my daughter' YouTube - Not Without My Daughter (1991) - Movie Trailer
Not Without My Daughter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
In the book she mentions a lot of Iranian food that sound delicious to me and I would like to try and prepare some at home. Anyone  know of any?


----------



## pdswife (May 26, 2008)

*this looks like a good site for recipes.*
** 
*Persian food is delish!!*
** 
** 
Iranian Foods (English)


----------



## Jikoni (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the website Pdswife. I have checked some out and are quite interesting.


----------



## foodguy (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Clienta,

I think I found your recipe (source: NYtimes online):

Iranian Beet, Plum and Celery Soup With Kubbeh (Meat Dumplings)

Adapted from Pnina Lahav
Time: 2 hours

2 cups semolina or farina
2¼teaspoons salt
4 small onions, peeled 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil or olive oil
5 garlic cloves, peeled and diced
¼ cup diced celery root
1 pound (about 3) beets, peeled and cut into ½-inch dice
6 small red plums or apricots, pitted and diced
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice, or as needed
1 teaspoon sugar, or as needed
2 tablespoons chopped celery leaves
1 cup chopped Italian parsley or cilantro
½ pound lean ground beef
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons chopped fresh mint leaves.

1.  Mix semolina or farina and 1¼ teaspoons of salt in a bowl. Gradually add about 1 cup hot water, mixing with a fork until the consistency of Play-Doh. If necessary add a bit more water. Refrigerate for about 20 minutes.

2.  Dice one onion. In large pot, heat oil and add diced onion and garlic. Sauté until golden. Add celery root, beets and plums or apricots. Cover and cook, stirring occasionally, for 15 minutes. Add 6 cups of water, bring to a boil, and reduce heat to low. Simmer until beets are tender, about 15 minutes. Add 2 tablespoons of lemon juice and 1 teaspoon sugar.

3.  In food processor, combine remaining onions, celery leaves and parsley or cilantro. Pulse until finely chopped but not puréed and transfer to a large bowl. Add beef, black pepper and remaining 1 teaspoon salt. Mix well with fingers.

4.  Remove dough from refrigerator and knead again until pliable. With wet hands, take a walnut-size portion of dough and flatten it as thinly as possible in your palm. Place 1 heaping teaspoon of meat mixture in center. Completely enclose meat in dough and roll it into a ball between your hands to seal. Keeping your hands wet, repeat with remaining dough and filling.

5.  Bring soup to a boil and gently add dumplings. They will sink. Cover and simmer gently until cooked through, about 30 minutes, adding water if soup becomes too thick. Add more lemon juice and sugar if needed. Ladle into bowls, garnish with mint, and serve.

Yield: 8 to 10 servings.

Note: Soup may be prepared up to one day ahead of time and refrigerated. Dumplings may be frozen on baking sheets. Do not thaw before placing in simmering soup.

-Foodguy


----------

